# Are Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded& 358/2 days worth playing?



## Lishenron (Jan 8, 2015)

So i'm almost done with chain of memories from the HD collection, and will be playing KH2 from the 2.5 Remix as well

From that point on, there is Coded, and 358/2 days. These apparently are movies on the HD collections, but I was wondering if the games are worth playing for the DS? I do have a 3DS, but i'm curious if the gameplay for both of these games are good. To atleast warrant buying+playing them, as opposed to watching a movie.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 8, 2015)

Just stick to the movies there is no need to inflict those games on yourself.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 9, 2015)

Personally I highly enjoyed them.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2015)

Both games are pretty shitty, in my opinion.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 10, 2015)

Just stick to watching the cutscenes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 10, 2015)

Well kingdom hearts is kinda meh anyway 358/2 days is as good as any of them

The multiplayers fun.


----------



## Simon (Jan 11, 2015)

Is any kingdom hearts game actually worth playing? no


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 13, 2015)

Personally, I really enjoyed Re: Coded for its gameplay. The basic combat is a-lot like Birth by Sleep, but with some additional features I that found interesting.

I grew very bored of 358/2 as a game, but I found myself a-lot more invested in it just watching the cutscenes in the HD package. The only thing is they cut out most all of the action sequences for it, so some transitions between events feel kinda weird.

I would say give Re: Coded a try, but stick with the story/cutscenes for 358/2.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2015)

never bothered with Coded, but fuck 358/2 Days

and I say that as a huge KH fan


----------



## asdfa (Jan 23, 2015)

They fulfilled their role of a filler before the next big game well enough. But playing them on their own is a chore.

Try playing them that way, after finishing II right before starting BBS or DDD. Works quite nicely.


----------

